# Layer Werbung



## Spranta (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo

ich hab hier schon im Forum und bei Google gesucht allerdings nichts gefunde. Ich möchte auf meiner Seite gerne Werbung als Layer einbinden. Sowas wie http://layer-ads.de/showpage.php?http://www.google.de .  Weiss einer wie sowas geht und kann mir da ein Beispiel Code geben?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## MArc (16. Juli 2006)

Hi,

biste sicher dass du richtig geschaut hast ? 
Schau mal, hier wurde soetwas behandelt.

Gruss,
MArc


----------

